# انت بالنسبالك ايه اقسي اللحظات



## KOKOMAN (26 فبراير 2011)

*اقسى اللحظات*

+ان تشكى بصمت والكل يظن انك نائم.

+ان تقف امام شخص يبكى ولا تملك الشجاعه ان تقف وتعانقه.

+ان تشغر بالغربه بين اهلك.

+ان تشعر بالألم وتجهل الاسباب.

+ان تكون بعيدا عن شخص يحتاج اليك.

+ان يضحك الكل ساخرا منك فتضحك.​


----------



## tamav maria (26 فبراير 2011)

*رد: اقسى اللحظات*




> +ان تشكى بصمت والكل يظن انك نائم.


اشكرك كوكو
كتبت كلمات يهتز لها القلب 
وما اقصي هذه اللحظات


----------



## KOKOMAN (26 فبراير 2011)

*رد: اقسى اللحظات*

ميررررسى على مرورك يا نيتا
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## روزي86 (26 فبراير 2011)

*رد: اقسى اللحظات*

+ان تقف امام شخص يبكى ولا تملك الشجاعه ان تقف وتعانقه

صعب اوي

ميرسي يا كوكو​


----------



## KOKOMAN (26 فبراير 2011)

*رد: اقسى اللحظات*

ميررررسى على مرورك يا روزى
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (26 فبراير 2011)

*رد: اقسى اللحظات*

*كلهم صعبين اوي*
*ميرسي كوكو*​


----------



## أنجيلا (27 فبراير 2011)

*رد: اقسى اللحظات*

+ان تشغر بالغربه بين اهلك.
فعلا هذه اقسى اللحظات 
مرسي كثير


----------



## KOKOMAN (27 فبراير 2011)

*رد: اقسى اللحظات*



+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *كلهم صعبين اوي*
> 
> *ميرسي كوكو*​


 
ميررسى على مرورك يا روكا
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (27 فبراير 2011)

*رد: اقسى اللحظات*



أنجيلا قال:


> +ان تشغر بالغربه بين اهلك.
> فعلا هذه اقسى اللحظات
> مرسي كثير


 
ميررسى على مرورك يا انجيلا
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (27 فبراير 2011)

*رد: اقسى اللحظات*




KOKOMAN قال:


> +ان تكون بعيدا عن شخص يحتاج اليك.
> ​




*كلام معبر جدا
ميرسي كوكو
وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (1 مارس 2011)

*رد: اقسى اللحظات*

ميرررسى على مرورك يا مايكل
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## روزي86 (29 فبراير 2012)

*أقسى اللحظات :*

*  ...*
* ... أن تقف أمام شخص يبكي ولا تملك الشجاعه لأن ترفع يدك وتعانقه*
*  ،*
*  أقسى اللحظات :*
*  أن تشعر بالغربه بين أهلك*
*  ،*
*  أقسى اللحظات :*
*  ... أن يعطيك شخص كل معاني الحب من قلبه وتعجز عن أعطائه معنى واحد من قلبك*
*  ،*
*  أقسى اللحظات :*
*  أن تشعر بالألم وتجهل الأسباب*
*  ،*
*  أقسى اللحظات :*
*  صداقه دامت سنوات أنتهت بلحظة غضب*
*  ،*
*  أقسى اللحظات :*
*  أن تستيقظ على شعور صادق يخبرك بإنك فقدت أعز الناس اليك*

*  أقسى اللحظات*
*  أن تكون بعيداَعن شخص يحتاج أليك*
*  ،*
*  أقسى اللحظات :*
*  أن يضحك الكل ساخراَ منك فتضحك وتخفي جرحك متظاهراَ بالامبالاة*​


----------



## bob (29 فبراير 2012)

*اقسي اللحظات 
لما احس بالظلم و الاقي ايدي مكبلة و مش قادر اتصرف
*


----------



## rania79 (29 فبراير 2012)

كل اللى قولتية دة اقصى اللحظات
تويبك غم هههههههههههههههه
بهرج
نايس تويبك يعسل


----------



## روزي86 (29 فبراير 2012)

bob قال:


> *اقسي اللحظات
> لما احس بالظلم و الاقي ايدي مكبلة و مش قادر اتصرف
> *




ميرسي ليك يا بوب


----------



## روزي86 (29 فبراير 2012)

rania79 قال:


> كل اللى قولتية دة اقصى اللحظات
> تويبك غم هههههههههههههههه
> بهرج
> نايس تويبك يعسل




شكرا لمرورك يا رانيا


----------



## هالة الحب (1 مارس 2012)

جميله روزى وممكن اضيف ان اقسى اللحظات وانتى نفسك تقربى من ربنا ومش قادره.


----------



## حبيب يسوع (1 مارس 2012)

اقسى اللحظات اننى لا استطيع دخول الكنيسة


----------



## روزي86 (4 مارس 2012)

هالة الحب قال:


> جميله روزى وممكن اضيف ان اقسى اللحظات وانتى نفسك تقربى من ربنا ومش قادره.




اوقات بنحس بكده بس صدقيني ربنا حنين اوي علي اولاده وبيساعدهم للتقرب منه طالما نفسهم في كده

نورتي الموضوع يا قمر


----------



## روزي86 (4 مارس 2012)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> اقسى اللحظات اننى لا استطيع دخول الكنيسة


ربنا يساعدك يا استاذي

شكرا لمرورك الجميل


----------



## mero_engel (4 مارس 2012)

ربنا يحمينا من كل هم ولحظات قاسيه
موضوع جميل يا روزي


----------



## روزي86 (5 مارس 2012)

امين يا ميرو

نورتي الموضوع


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (5 مارس 2012)

*اقسى لحظه..هى لحظه الوداع..إن كان بموت او فراق.......*


----------



## روزي86 (5 مارس 2012)

ميرسي لمرورك يا قمر


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 مارس 2012)

*تم الدمج​*


----------



## PoNA ELLY (8 يونيو 2012)

لما بزعل بابا يسوع  او حد بيبقي متضايق مني​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (8 يونيو 2012)

+ان تكون بعيدا عن شخص يحتاج اليك.
+ان تقف امام شخص يبكى ولا تملك الشجاعه ان تقف وتعانقه.

ربنا يبارك خدمتك​


----------



## Samir poet (8 يونيو 2012)

مكدبش عليك بصراحة كلهم
بيحصلو معايا فعلان


----------



## PoNA ELLY (20 يونيو 2012)

لما اسمع كلمه مش حلوه من اقرب الناس ليا وتبقي علي عكس طبيعتي​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (20 يونيو 2012)

*لما الاقيش نفسى فى عيونى وعيون اللى قدامى.
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (1 يوليو 2012)

ان تشكى بصمت والكل يظل انك نائم


----------

